# Rines Ztans Flow Tubeless ???



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Que pues chavos, mi nombre es Lalo Quintana, alguien tiene experiencia en esos rines?? Como aguantan/aguantarian para FR/DH?

a ver que saben...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Que pues chavos, mi nombre es Lalo Quintana, alguien tiene experiencia en esos rines?? Como aguantan/aguantarian para FR/DH?
> 
> a ver que saben...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo tengo y los uso para all mountain nada mas , excelentes , para fr y dh no, no son tubeless, se pueden adaptar con el kit correspondiente.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Gracias LB, con el "no" tu te refieres a que tu personalmente no los usas para nada mas a que all mtn o a que no crees que aguanten la chinga de FR. Alguien me vendia un set de I-9 casi nuevos con esos rines, ya con la cinta amarilla(listos para UST) por $600 pero la verdad no he encontrado opiniones concretas para fundar mi decision

Estoy buscando opciones para aligerar mi bici de FR y para empezar quiero hacer algo con las ruedas. Si no compro los I-9 que otros UST rines sugieren que aguanten? Por ahora tengo unos Mavic 729 con Hadley hubs los cuales estan en su cuarta temporada y en excelentes condiciones, pero estoy seguro que podria bajar al menos una libra por yendo tubeless con los Ztans.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Gracias LB, con el "no" tu te refieres a que tu personalmente no los usas para nada mas a que all mtn o a que no crees que aguanten la chinga de FR.
> 
> Estoy buscando opciones para aligerar mi bici de FR y para empezar quiero hacer algo con las ruedas.
> 
> ...


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Gracias otra vez LB, 

Estos rines van a ir en en mi Morewood la cual como dije antes, estoy tratando de hacer mas ligera, va a ser dificil porque de empezar el cuadro es muy pesado por si, es 5 anios de viejo pero nada mas no se rompe. Por ahora pesa 37.14 lbs(17.2 kg) y si puedo bajarla a 36 lbs estoy contento.

Tambien he contemplado cambiar la suspension completa a aire, pero la tijera Fox 36 Van RC2 es estelar y la Roco TST que fue Pushed son magnificas, estoy seguro que las extraniaria mucho de cambiarlos, pero de hacerlo asi no tengo duda en traer el peso mas cerca de 35 lbs o menos tal vez.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Gracias otra vez LB,
> 
> Estos rines van a ir en en mi Morewood la cual como dije antes, estoy tratando de hacer mas ligera, va a ser dificil porque de empezar el cuadro es muy pesado por si, es 5 anios de viejo pero nada mas no se rompe. Por ahora pesa 37.14 lbs(17.2 kg) y si puedo bajarla a 36 lbs estoy contento.
> 
> ...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola, yo tengo unos Flow con I9´s.... no sé si aguanten mucho, pero el engranaje casi inmediato y la rigidez de los mismos me encantan !! avanzas muy, muy rapido y bajas con mucha más confianza que unos DT o Mavic ST .....la verdad no los uso casi ya que tengo otros I9 ultralite para mi Flux,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Gracias otra vez LB,
> 
> Estos rines van a ir en en mi Morewood la cual como dije antes, estoy tratando de hacer mas ligera, va a ser dificil porque de empezar el cuadro es muy pesado por si, es 5 anios de viejo pero nada mas no se rompe. Por ahora pesa 37.14 lbs(17.2 kg) y si puedo bajarla a 36 lbs estoy contento.
> 
> Tambien he contemplado cambiar la suspension completa a aire, pero la tijera Fox 36 Van RC2 es estelar y la Roco TST que fue Pushed son magnificas, estoy seguro que las extraniaria mucho de cambiarlos, pero de hacerlo asi no tengo duda en traer el peso mas cerca de 35 lbs o menos tal vez.


No tengo experiencia con los Stans, pero si subes una lista de partes de la Morewood, a lo mejor te podemos ayudar a bajar peso en algun lugar.

Cierto que es mejor en las ruedas, por mucho, pero si en FR/DH es complicado porque depende uno mas de l robustez de las ruedas y neumaticos.

Algunos lugares donde se puede perder peso facil son el asiento, el poste de asiento, stem, etc.

En lo particular, creo que haces bien en no comprometer las suspensiones. Otra puede ser la eleccion de neumaticos. A veces puedes ahorrar peso sin irte directo a tubeless.

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp
Algunos lugares donde se puede perder peso facil son el asiento said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warp , otros lugares para bajar de peso son ; la barriga, los cachetes , las naylon etc etc .
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warp , otros lugares para bajar de peso son ; la barriga, los cachetes , las naylon etc etc .
> 
> ...


Cuando uno pesa 63kg (para 1.75m), no queda mucho de donde quitar peso. Ya hasta la circuncision me hice!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp Ya hasta la circuncision me hice!!! :D[/QUOTE said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cuando me hicieron la circuncisión , baje como tres kilos de peso..... el pellejo pesa , y eso que no vivo tan lejos ja ja ja
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cuando uno pesa 63kg (para 1.75m), no queda mucho de donde quitar peso. Ya hasta la circuncision me hice!!!


que insinuas... que ahora vas por la Jarocha?? :eekster: :skep:

de donde eres Warp?... todo va cobrando sentido...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

ritopc said:


> que insinuas... que ahora vas por la Jarocha?? :eekster: :skep:
> 
> de donde eres Warp?... todo va cobrando sentido...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lalo, yo NO he probado los Flow. Pero en mi experiencia con unos Stans Crest convertidos a tubeless y con masas Chris King, estan superrecomendables para un uso trail y/o XC agresivo. Me sorprendió muchisimo su rigidez a pesar de su peso tan reducido. La semana pasada les monte unas llantas muy ligeras y delgadas (maxxis monorail 2.1 atras y una kenda SB8 2.1 adelante y creeme que nunca habia rodado tan rapido en las bajadas planas era una sensacion irreal.

Los Crest me han aguantado la carrilla normal de drops de 1 a 4. sin ningun problema, por lo que me imagino que los FLOW si te funcionaria muy bien, no son tan pesados pero por su diseño chaparron hacen que sean tan resistentes como su equivalente de rines de mucho mayor peso.

Saludos


----------

